# Corner Marshall Suggestions



## team420! (Apr 30, 2010)

I created this as a means to collect suggestions on how to improve upon the marshalling concerns we all have. Hopefully we can weed through all the smart *** comments and get some productive and viable suggestions!


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

Simple! Marshal the way you would like to be marshalled...


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Lol, hasn't this been brought up before. Like a 10 page section on it.lol


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

i think that if there was an explanation to some of the newbie marshalls it would not have been that bad. i noticed that a few of them did not understand that we can not see behind that roller in the back and they would set the car down right in the trench! maybe while the coordinater is calling out marshall he coudl mention these things.


----------



## txaggie08 (Oct 25, 2006)

A brief summation of what I said in the other thread- 

Don't be a dbag to the marshals. No excuse for slamming a car full throttle while in a marshal's hands, or upside down. Don't run balls to the wall in practice, or when you know you've blown a jump, and slam into marshals. Don't make a marshal chase your car once you're off track....

my.02


----------



## RevoUsa (Jan 20, 2011)

Jasoncb said:


> Simple! Marshal the way you would like to be marshalled...


This goes without saying for sure! If you don't want to Marshall then don't go out there, but if you do at least act like its your car on the lead lap and you bobbled, don't just sit there looking at it ????? Trying to light up a cigarette ???
Pay attention to your area ! I agree with the driver Part as well , if you gunn it in my hand I will throw my hands up till you hit the brakes if I can't flip you over by the front or by the wing!


----------



## AustinKushner (Sep 15, 2011)

Watch your area not the race. Watch each car in the area you are in and be ready to act. Dont just throw the car over, flip it by the front and back. And drivers I get its the heat of the moment but dont yell at me if its unsafe to Im sure people dont like getting hit by flying cars. Rember the person flipping your car keeping you in the lead.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

It is always luck of the draw at a race for what group you'll be corner marshalled by. If you happen to be right after the heat full of beginner SC's, then you better realize who is marshalling you and you better be a little more conservative in your driving because if you wreck, chances are it will take you longer to get recovered. If you're getting marshalled by expert guys, then chances are you can push it. That said, there will be fast marshalls in the group of kids/novices, and there will be slower ones in the experts.......again, complete luck of the draw, which is all part of racing. 

The solution is to not drive outside your limits, and to place the blame on yourself when you wreck. Probably 80% of the crashes are people that didn't line up a jump right and still pinned it anyway, not using your brakes, over-jumping, etc. Probably 15% of crashes are from getting hacked. And there is probably always that last 5% that is again, luck of the draw. If you're tired of getting hacked, then drive within your limits and stop hammering the throttle, learn to use your brakes, and move up to the expert classes where hacking is less frequent and presto!!!! You've minimized your risk of an accident and you will automatically be quicker and more consistent.

I have yet to see rules that encompass enough one-off instances to prevent corner marshall issues, so good luck with that! When ya'll figure out a solution, ya'll let me know.......pretty sure you'll be at it for a while.

The one rule I have is that you NEVER EVER get upset, curse at, or threaten the other racers on the stand or the marshalls. Yelling to them in a normal manner if they're not seeing your car is one thing. But screaming at them and threatening is a completely different subject and you will be warned, and then asked to leave. More than once this past year at HARC races this past year people were warned and asked to leave the stand.


----------



## Tobey (Jan 12, 2010)

From the other thread:


> Marshalling, DO NOT Turn A Nitro Buggy or Truggy over from it's lid by grabbing the side and Flaming my truggy, eeerrrr Any nitro buggy or truggy out....Me and Nick Vanderpool were neck and neck for about 10 minutes, then I was flamed out by a marshall....CRUD!!!!!
> oh well, I should not have crashed there anyways.....but that is what the marshalls are there for anyways right??


As an electric-only guy, what is he trying to say here? If I flip a nitro car over sideways instead of longways, it will flame out? If I'm reading it correctly, that's news to me.


----------



## ShortKorse4x4 (Oct 30, 2011)

Lotsa great posts on here...here's my $.02:

1) Marshal like it was your own...and remember, you're not the only one who deserves good marshaling- we're all in it together on race day.
2) Don't EVER yell at the marshal- 99% of the time, he did not cause you to wreck! 
3) Keep a COOL head on the driver stand- Yelling, banging fists, etc. will not get your vehicle back in the race any faster...will it? It WILL cause you to lose respect/favor of your fellow racers/marshals (and suffer the consequences).
4) If you wreck in front of a pack of other race cars, understand that it is not FAIR for the marshal to step in front of them (and risk MORE crashing) to put you back on the track...(see no. 2 and 3)
5) That said, remember YOU are not the only one who wants to do well in the race- and then race everybody with that in mind...
6) Try THANKING a marshal every now and then...especially when he does a good job of saving yer a** from a driving mistake that would otherwise have cost you the race. I'm sure we have all had at least one of those experiences...
7) Probably goes without saying, but TRY NOT TO CRASH...then you won't have to worry too much about all this marshaling madness, LOL :dance:


----------



## ShortKorse4x4 (Oct 30, 2011)

Tobey said:


> From the other thread:
> 
> As an electric-only guy, what is he trying to say here? If I flip a nitro car over sideways instead of longways, it will flame out? If I'm reading it correctly, that's news to me.


If your hand covers the muffler, it can kill the engine...


----------



## Rcfishing (Jun 18, 2011)

Idk about nitro but dont they have to give it some gas to keep it running? Or something like that lol


----------



## eflore (Apr 20, 2011)

Rcfishing said:


> Idk about nitro but dont they have to give it some gas to keep it running? Or something like that lol


Yes they can give it SOME gas. But let of the gas when a Marshall is going to flip a buggy over. But I think they are refering to the guys that gun it till the engines rpm is Maxed out and tires balloning up the same time a Marshall is trying to turn that buggy over from being upside down.


----------



## RevoUsa (Jan 20, 2011)

ShortKorse4x4 said:


> If your hand covers the muffler, it can kill the engine...


Yes and if you are not carefull you can accidentally touch the flywheel and that to will kill the engine thats why its always better to grab from front or back !

Correct me if I'm wrong but normally when the driver is gunning the throttle and his tires are ballooning up is because the turning of his tires from left to right is not getting the marshells attention and sometimes the driver is giving it to much gas becuase he doesnt want it to die but he should let off immediatly when the marshell is near!

Overall I think the race director at the track should come up with their own rules that has to be follow by that track!


----------



## team420! (Apr 30, 2010)

Lots of love going on in this thread. LOl 

My biggest complaint is the lack of marshals on the track come race time especially in the mains. I believe we had 14 drivers in a lot of the mains last week. When I was marshaling the Expert A Main, there were only 8 freakin people on the track! Where were the other 6? That's the **** that needs to be corrected. You slackers know who you are! We all know it's been a long day and everyone's ready to hit the road after their main, but your just buddyfreakin the other racers. Get the lead out and get back on the track!


----------



## SaltLifeTx (Sep 12, 2011)

Ok, here's my BIGGEST issue that just utterly ****** me off. When you marshal and a rc wrecks and you attend to it....when you put the rc back down....DON'T THROW IT!!! drop the rc on all fours at the spot of the wreck, do not and i mean it, do not throw it like you're giving it a head start or something. Last week, in the main, I was running up on second when I was clipped by a lapped racer and flipped, the marshal grabbed my rc and chunked it down the back straight away as if they were trying to give me a head start, instead, my truck rolled half a dozen times and it was at LEAST 15-20 seconds before someone realized that they flipped my truck right back upside down, by the time I got back on all fours, I was in 12th, I was heated but kept it cool and just enjoyed the rest of the race.

I can attest as well as other folks, stay..off..the..throttle..few weeks back I was burned and cut by someone full throttling it and the tires ballooning my knuckles. wait until the car hits the ground then go.

if it's your turn to marshal, then get out there and marshal! it's not fair to those of us who do go out there to have to cover your part on the track, this is where i think people should be penalized, don't want to marshal? then you should be set back one lap in the main behind everyone.


----------



## RMOSLEY (Apr 29, 2010)

Jasoncb said:


> Simple! Marshal the way you would like to be marshalled...


+1, and you shouldnt throw rocks @ other marshalls........:biggrin: I think you should ditch the serpent..... its not working for you.......:biggrin:


----------



## DeanSpeed (Aug 20, 2007)

I think that ShortKorse4x4 summed it up perfectly with his list of 7 basic rules. Most of it is common sense but I guess it's not all that common to everyone. 

I especially agree with number 3 on his list... keep your cool. I've been racing on and off for many years and I've seen a lot of people blow a gasket on the driver's stand and yell at the marshals because they made a mistake and crashed. Talk about losing respect for some of these people, I've been seeing a couple of individuals who have a tantrum darn near every time they crash. It's so predictable that when I'm watching the race with other people, we start making bets on when they will have their next tantrum. It's pretty bad when you've earned this kind of reputation. Like I said, I've been racing a long time and I'm usually one of the first marshals on the track because it's just a habit nowadays. I don't even think about it, I just put my car away and go the track. I give 100% marshaling because I hope that others will do the same for me. I've tripped, fallen, cut myself, burned myself and all kind of stuff marshaling over the years because I'm trying to do the best that I can, but when someone throws a tantrum like the individuals I've been seeing, it really makes me not want to give a 100% for them because they are just going to yell anyway.

To summarize, if you crash from your own dumb mistake, quit crying like a little baby... it's your own [email protected] fault and you have no right to yell at anyone else. Suck it up and quit throwing tantrums on the driver's stand because it's disruptive to everyone!

My $.02 cents


----------



## ShortKorse4x4 (Oct 30, 2011)

SaltLifeTx said:


> if it's your turn to marshal, then get out there and marshal! it's not fair to those of us who do go out there to have to cover your part on the track, this is where i think people should be penalized, don't want to marshal? then you should be set back one lap in the main behind everyone.


+1 on this subject...
I also noticed that marshaling was pretty thin at TFT for some of the heats and mains...and I've seen the same at a few Katy RC club races. Don't know what the perfect answer is, but I think the issue should be addressed at the driver's meeting before EVERY race at EVERY track...


----------



## txaggie08 (Oct 25, 2006)

Talked with a couple of other people....what about holding them 1/2 a lap if the refuse to marshal there races?


----------



## SaltLifeTx (Sep 12, 2011)

txaggie08 said:


> Talked with a couple of other people....what about holding them 1/2 a lap if the refuse to marshal there races?


this is what I mentioned, except I said hold them back one lap in the main


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

Feel free to tell me if this is a dumb idea because you won't hurt my feelings. 

One idea I had for the tracks or race directors to help monitor marshalling is for the race director to have the marshall positions marked on the track. I saw somewhere before where a track had orange cones where the marshall's were to stand.
Number the cones 1-12 or whatever the number of racers per heat you usually run. You get assigned your spot to marshall by whatever car number you were in the race that you just ran. If you were car #4 in your qualifier then your go to cone #4 on the track. If you qualified first in your main then you are now car #1 and you go to cone #1 to marshall the next race. It would be an easy way for the race director to keep up with who is out on the track and who isn't, since he will have the print out right in front of him. I see alot of times were everyone runs to grab the easiest spot to marshall and then that leaves some of the more difficult sections without anyone to cover it. 

I have no idea how to make people marshall or behave the way you want them to on the track when marshalling but at least this way everyone is out there.

Also for the electric guys or the new guys that aren't familiar with the nitro cars just take 2 minutes before the races to go ask a nitro guy the correct way to marshall a nitro car. I assure you they will be more than willing to help you out because it will benefit the both of you.

Just my 2 cents plus a little extra!


----------



## SaltLifeTx (Sep 12, 2011)

Ducatibilt said:


> Feel free to tell me if this is a dumb idea because you won't hurt my feelings.
> 
> One idea I had for the tracks or race directors to help monitor marshalling is for the race director to have the marshall positions marked on the track. I saw somewhere before where a track had orange cones where the marshall's were to stand.
> Number the cones 1-12 or whatever the number of racers per heat you usually run. You get assigned your spot to marshall by whatever car number you were in the race that you just ran. If you were car #4 in your qualifier then your go to cone #4 on the track. If you qualified first in your main then you are now car #1 and you go to cone #1 to marshall the next race. It would be an easy way for the race director to keep up with who is out on the track and who isn't, since he will have the print out right in front of him. I see alot of times were everyone runs to grab the easiest spot to marshall and then that leaves some of the more difficult sections without anyone to cover it.
> ...


I actually like that idea.


----------



## Whec716 (Apr 7, 2010)

SaltLifeTx said:


> I actually like that idea.


I like this idea too, but why not have it based on the order you are signed in. This way you don't have to wait for the results of the race to know which cone to get to. So when the track posts who is in which qualifier, that is the number you go to.

I don't think holding someone back a lap is enough punishment. Here is what I propose. If you do not Marshall your assigned qualifier you do not get to race the next heat (regardless of if it is a qualifier or a main). If you've already finished racing for the day and you skip out on marshaling the main you can either a) dq them from their main or b) strip them 100 HARC points (or something similar.


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Great idea Damon and to add to that we should include construction hats and flourescent vest like they do overseas.


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

Whec716 said:


> I like this idea too, but why not have it based on the order you are signed in. This way you don't have to wait for the results of the race to know which cone to get to. So when the track posts who is in which qualifier, that is the number you go to.
> 
> I don't think holding someone back a lap is enough punishment. Here is what I propose. If you do not Marshall your assigned qualifier you do not get to race the next heat (regardless of if it is a qualifier or a main). If you've already finished racing for the day and you skip out on marshaling the main you can either a) dq them from their main or b) strip them 100 HARC points (or something similar.


Sorry I didn't make myself clear but yes I meant for them to use the starting number you were assigned not the finishing order of the race.

Rubine, how about we get some shovels to lean on too then use them to flip the cars over.


----------



## SaltLifeTx (Sep 12, 2011)

I like the idea of the drivers having a number when they sign up, they are designated to that spot on the track, should they skip out on marshaling then that person should be assessed a penalty, via it be a lap dock, points dock, or a dq of some sort. Those who do the biggest complaining about this are most often the ones skipping out on their duties. I marshal every race that I'm required to, why shouldn't you? If you're the one who gets out on the track and marshals, then nothing to worry about, right?


----------



## waynewilson417 (Nov 29, 2011)

SaltLifeTx said:


> I like the idea of the drivers having a number when they sign up, they are designated to that spot on the track, should they skip out on marshaling then that person should be assessed a penalty, via it be a lap dock, points dock, or a dq of some sort. Those who do the biggest complaining about this are most often the ones skipping out on their duties. I marshal every race that I'm required to, why shouldn't you? If you're the one who gets out on the track and marshals, then nothing to worry about, right?


I agree the numbering system sounds great,I only have one concern. Let's say there are 12 marshall positions on a track what will happen if there are only 6 or 7 racers in a class? What would be the solution to finding other Marshall's to fill the voids?


----------



## Rcfishing (Jun 18, 2011)

What about u dont get marshaled if u dont marshall?


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

i had a problem with the marshalling for the tft, i normally dont get upset, but unfortunatly, i got pretty upset, and the wreck wasnt my fault, just to clear that part up. the problem i had was all the kids. these were not racers, but kids from the parents that were racing, and some of them were from parents that were just up there watching the race. i feel like if they are not racing, they shouldnt be on the track marshalling. for CV, im sorry you had to hear me upset.


----------



## Tol Thomas (Feb 18, 2005)

I have seem someone state if not marshalling you loose a lap from the main, that work fine and all for during qualifying, but during the mains, they finish then leave, they do not care if they get docked or not. One thing to change during mains is to CORNER the race PRIOR to yours. You don't corner, you don't run the main. Only draw back is the last race of the night will hurt for marshals, would be easier if electric and shortest race of the night so pitguys are not needed and volunteers are more willing.


----------



## jam1227 (Nov 2, 2007)

I have been racing on and off for a while now, and the marshaling issue will always be there. I know it sucks but that's just it. We have always tried different options to correct this and some work for a few races and then it falls off again. My son was one of the kids out there trying to help, and I watch him and he busts his but to do the best he can! I only let him marshal the electrics because of the wide open throttle of the nitro. He is what is called a volunteer, he goes out when it is asked. You start complaining about the volunteering and next thing u know your trying to run a race with very little help. I think that a bigger problem with the marshaling is not the lack of but the marshals watching the race and not there area. I was late to marshal the expert a main because I was trying to pit several people after my main. One thing that would help that is to not set up the mains with the nitro back to back because most of the nitro guys pit each other. If i upset u my name is James and you see my car come talk to me anytime.


----------



## waynewilson417 (Nov 29, 2011)

Tol Thomas said:


> One thing to change during mains is to CORNER the race PRIOR to yours.


personally i dont think this would work well with the nitro guys simply because they are getting their engines warmed up as the race prior to theirs is nearing an end, with a small amount of time between the races i dont believe this is a very practical idea....

IMO i beleive that is should be up to the race director for rules of marshalling and maybe it should be laid out more clearly before the races, maybe posted on paper for all to read, and if there are repercussions for skipping out on marshalling maybe it should be adhered to more strictly

there are many accusations that have been stated that we all have been guilty of, i admit there are times when i find myself watching the race instead of my area but i am human, at the end of the day none of us are perfect and i know me personally if i see someone up on the drivers stand throwing a temper tantrum like my 4 yr old because i didnt turn his car over the way he wanted or it takes longer than he is thinking it makes me not want to move as quick to his car the next time it happens

all in all if you want marshalls to show a sense of urgency when it comes to marshalling then maybe a little bit of respect towards the marshalls would prompt those actions.


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

I personally don't see it being an issue. 90% of the time the marshaling is great. Maybe 10% and that is a strong maybe there are issues. All you can do is marshal the way you would like to be marshaled and show up when it is your turn. Out of 10 people on the track 1 person may not show up or marshal up to our standards, that is a number I can live with, heck maybe even 2 out of 10. But then again, I practice on being very consistent to limit being marshaled!

One thing that I have learned is if you do happen to get the raw end of the deal with a marshaling problem just remain focused and not get frustrated about it, this will only cause you to wreck more.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Jasoncb said:


> I personally don't see it being an issue. 90% of the time the marshaling is great. Maybe 10% and that is a strong maybe there are issues. All you can do is marshal the way you would like to be marshaled and show up when it is your turn. Out of 10 people on the track 1 person may not show up or marshal up to our standards, that is a number I can live with, heck maybe even 2 out of 10. But then again, I practice on being very consistent to limit being marshaled!
> 
> One thing that I have learned is if you do happen to get the raw end of the deal with a marshaling problem just remain focused and not get frustrated about it, this will only cause you to wreck more.


+1


----------



## DeanSpeed (Aug 20, 2007)

Jasoncb said:


> I personally don't see it being an issue. 90% of the time the marshaling is great. Maybe 10% and that is a strong maybe there are issues. All you can do is marshal the way you would like to be marshaled and show up when it is your turn. Out of 10 people on the track 1 person may not show up or marshal up to our standards, that is a number I can live with, heck maybe even 2 out of 10. But then again, I practice on being very consistent to limit being marshaled!
> 
> One thing that I have learned is if you do happen to get the raw end of the deal with a marshaling problem just remain focused and not get frustrated about it, this will only cause you to wreck more.


+2


----------



## Tobey (Jan 12, 2010)

SaltLifeTx said:


> I like the idea of the drivers having a number when they sign up, they are designated to that spot on the track, should they skip out on marshaling then that person should be assessed a penalty, via it be a lap dock, points dock, or a dq of some sort. Those who do the biggest complaining about this are most often the ones skipping out on their duties. I marshal every race that I'm required to, why shouldn't you? If you're the one who gets out on the track and marshals, then nothing to worry about, right?


Another thing numbered positions would help with is when nobody sees your truck on it's lid. You can yell "Marshall" all day long, but you might not get the attention of the one you want. If you (politely) yell, "#6, look to your left!", you might get going a bit quicker.


----------



## j-e (Jun 22, 2011)

i disagree with the idea of being docked a lap if you don't marshall. my opinion, if you don't want to marshall, don't show up to race, it's part of the program! 

exceptions are being in multiple races, but you can offer to marshall other races to make up for it...


----------



## waynewilson417 (Nov 29, 2011)

j-e said:


> i disagree with the idea of being docked a lap if you don't marshall. my opinion, if you don't want to marshall, don't show up to race, it's part of the program!
> 
> exceptions are being in multiple races, but you can offer to marshall other races to make up for it...


+1


----------

